# Suche Norco A-Line 2009 Rahmen *gebraucht*



## maggi247 (28. September 2010)

Gude .
ich fahre zurzeit ein kona stab supreme mit 2007 Rahmen meine anbauteile sind recht gut (888 rcv,mavic deemax,Fox dhx 5.0 )
aber im ganzen ist mir der Rahmen zu Schwer und es nervt einfach das ding den berg hoch zu schleppen -.- 
wollte mal fragen ob ihr parr vorschläge oder gutes-schlechtes zu dem Norco A-Line Rahmen wisst und ob ihr ein parr angebote findet .
Lg marco


----------



## michael66 (5. Oktober 2010)

Äh wie jetzt?wir sollen Angebote für dich suchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggi247 (5. Oktober 2010)

nein nicht direkt 
meinte wenn ihr jemanden kennt oder etwas dursch zufall findet.


----------



## Burmi98 (17. November 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Norco-A-Line-09-small-MP-getunter-Roco-WC-Downhill-/110611064113?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item19c0eee531

aber recht teuer... schon das 2.Mal drin, vorher sollte er 850,- kosten, kannst ja Preisvorschlag senden...

Gabel und Dämpfer sollten passen.

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 174494 (13. Januar 2011)

Hey, wenn du deine Teile an ein A-Line bauen willst kommst du auch locker auf 20kg.
Ich hab eins in S und will es lieber nicht wiegen...


----------



## Burmi98 (15. Januar 2011)

@t sparrow, da hast Du wohl recht, ich war aber auch noch nicht wiegen, habe M, paar Sachen sind ausgetauscht, aber allein die 888er schlägt schon auf die Waage, und noch so einige Werksteile . Man weiß gar nicht, was noch so weg könnte ...

Aber seine Anfrage ist ja schon ein Weilchen her, ich denke, er hat`s fertig oder sich doch was auf einem anderen Rahmen ohne seine vorhandenen Parts aufgebaut...


----------



## DaS KaNiNcHeN (15. Januar 2011)

also leicht ist der Hobel nicht, hab ein A-line-Park von 2009 mit Fox 40, Saint, mtx 33 Felgen und komm auf 19 kg ! Rahmen ist ein M

Aber das Fahrwerk ist echt potent... würds nicht hergeben


----------



## Burmi98 (18. Januar 2011)

Du sagst es: Ich liebe meine dicke Kiste !


----------

